# Tallow for soap making



## tauruseth (Apr 30, 2015)

I am a small, wild bird food maker in Portland, OR. I render 1000s of lbs of beef kidney suet a year. I had a thought the other day and I just wanted to see what people's thoughts were. Would soap makers be interested in buying clean, already rendered beef suet for soap making?

I use only the kidney suet from grass fed cows and I render and filter it 3 separate times to filter out all of the impurities. It is extremely clean and will not spoil. I render roughly 500 lbs a week and I end up with about 100 gallons of pure, rendered beef suet (tallow) a week. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the board! I am sure there would be interest, but it would depend on the price, and the shipping cost. Rendering is time consuming, but I know lots of soapers who do it because they can get the fat very cheap or free from local butchers. I think shipping would be a bit pricey for this, as it would be heavy. Local soapers would probably be interested, if the price was right.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Tallow is great for making shaving soap, but as others have pointed out, shipping would make it too expensive.


----------



## miraclemant (May 28, 2011)

Hello, 
I will be selling about 100 pigs a year, and I was just wondering if soap can be made from pig lard? 
Does anyone have a recipe for it??

Thank you....


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Pig lard makes wonderful soap! Check out Kathy Miller's site for some good recipes:

http://www.millersoap.com/soapanimal.html

Her recipes are good, and she has lots of good info, if you have never made soap before.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cindi from Mullers Lane also has great soapmaking info also:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


----------

